# Industrie 4.0 und IoT in der Produktion



## MB connect line GmbH (27 September 2016)

Wenn Sie Industrie 4.0 und IoT in der Produktion einführen wollen, 
brauchen Sie eine gleichermaßen flexible und sichere Kommunikations-
infrastruktur. 

Dazu haben sich Deutschmann Automation und MB connect line 
intensiv Gedanken gemacht und mit dem Secure Cloud Gateway 
eine interessante und einfache Lösung kreiert. Die Geschäftsführer 
Michael M. Reiter und Siegfried Müller erläutern sie im Interview.




Michael M. Reiter (links), Deutschmann Automation und 
Siegfried Müller, MB connect line
Bild: Redaktion IEE

Verwandtes Thema: http://www.sps-forum.de/werbung-und...79-industrie-4-0-feldebusse-und-security.html


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2016)

Nur mal das hier zum Thema IoT, auch dazu darf man ja den ganzen I4.0-Hype zählen.
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...-1-Terabit-pro-Sekunde-gesichtet-3336494.html

Wenn das igendeine Firma mit Produktion trifft, gehen da die Lichter aus, denn es gibt ja noch ein wenig mehr als DDoS.


----------

